# snow goose reports



## jdw84_2003 (Feb 17, 2004)

is anybody hunting snow geese and if so where, are they starting to move north


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.waterfowler.com/inportal/ind ... 5-1-1-1-1-


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

that helps a whole lot :roll:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks like someone thinks the action is pretty hot around minot :-?


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

that was me, trying out the map. wont be birds here for a long time. We dont get too many in the spring just the fall.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I wouldnt belive them migration maps on that site to save my life...Dave! :roll:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Holy cow!! All the way to St. Paul! Those maps are a joke.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The sodas are seeing white trash bags blowing across the streets again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

That map is a decent idea but you can't believe it for a minute, its always hopelessly wrong; especially with the peak spring migration supposedly occuring in S nodak as we speak. Better get out there boys. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

What?!?! this map is wrong?....

I put 300 miles on my truck looking for them..

Keep it reeel
madison


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

No, the site has it dead on. Was out scouting tonight in souther nodak and there were birds everywhere. To bad season doesn't open for a few more days, it looked like they were heading back south.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Most snows are SE KS and southern MO. There are still good numbers in ARK and some are moving into southern IL. With the big warm up on the way look for birds to move into NW MO in the next few days and move into NE shortly there after. If the forcast holds and there are no big storms look for the first scout flocks to show up in Yankton in the next 10 days.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The waiting for me is finally over! The first snows were spotted in Neb. today - Im leaving fri. for the K.C. area! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

good luck to you, i can't wait


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Heard an unofficial report that a few thousand showed up in SE NE. Sounds like today jumpstarted the migration.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

when does season start in nodak? its already started here in arkansas


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snows in NE NEB, man those little bastards are making some gorund.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dam I hope they are gone before I get there!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

NE NEB??? I have a hard time believing that one.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Wouldnt surprise me that a scout flock or two has made it that far already. Reports from KS saying 40,000 or so around St. Paul. They have open water now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ooops I meant to say are not gone! hehe


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The season starts here on Sat......Yeah right!!!


----------

